# Just acquired this 1965 Raleigh All Chrome



## TimothyNelson (Sep 17, 2021)

I was told a bit about it from the seller, supposed to be all original meticulously sourced parts minus the Brooks leather seat and custom leather handlebars but I do have the original handlebars that were included, what do we think, is anyone an expert on this particular beauty?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 17, 2021)

never seen such a thing.


----------



## TimothyNelson (Sep 17, 2021)

Here are a couple more photos. Excited to see her shine in the sunlight tomorrow!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2021)

here's another from awhile back: @detroitbike 








						Rareish  Raleigh -SoCal CL | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

I know we're all about vintage American steel here but had to share this. These all chrome Raleighs don't come up often and this one's priced pretty well considering it's a 1966 and a men's frame. If it fit me I'd be on it.   https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/6170811852.html




					thecabe.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2021)

TimothyNelson said:


> Here are a couple more photos. Excited to see her shine in the sunlight tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1480358
> 
> ...



That is one shiny bike really awesome.


----------



## eeapo (Sep 19, 2021)

Even more chrome then a Harley Davidson.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2021)

Someone is selling the girls model...NY Craigslist, but the bike is in Conn.









						Raleigh Sports DL-21 All Chrome 1966- The Holy Grail of Raleighs -...
					

Ultra Rare 1966 Raleigh DL-21 all chrome 3 speed bicycle 19 1/2" step through frame. This is the bike for true collectors, or if you want to ride a functional work of art. These bikes were only...



					newyork.craigslist.org


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 9, 2021)

I know it took someone many many hours to clean and detail that bike, good job, thats alota bling.


----------



## kingsting (Oct 28, 2021)

The all-chrome ones were something kind of special and yours is a beaut! Supposedly given to high volume dealers as display pieces. I've seen several Sports and DL-1 models already. Most seem to be from the mid to late 60's. I have a somewhat crusty chrome 66' Sports and a chrome balloon tire DL-1 variant that nobody has been able to figure out what it is.


----------

